# Dense honey?



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Stays on your peanut butter sammich better that way 

Had some checking in at 14% a couple of years ago. Kind of a pain pouring but good none the less. Nothing to worry about, enjoy.......


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I still have a little bit of that golden tar.  Tends to tear up the toast so I use it in my oatmeal. Tastes great!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Suggest that you check the calibration of that refractometer. If the honey is a dense as you say then it is likely 14% or lower. 16% is very pourable at room temp.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Sure, like too much fun, or a car too fast, honey too thick and rich! Are you kidding me? I would be happy to eliminate your problem. Do you need my shipping address? I won't even charge you to take it off your hands. Enjoy!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Check yer email sometime boss man. Sent you a BBQ recipe you can try some of that stuff in.  Best I've had in a while!

I just finished the last bit I had.  Sure would like to get some more of that stuff or similar at least....


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

You can always try warming a few degrees to get the air bubbles and bits to rise out of it. Or bottle as is. I suspect the low water content will actually retard crystallization.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

You should enjoy it  It sounds reallyg ood to me. 



Bizzybee said:


> Stays on your peanut butter sammich better that way



I'm with you on that. I use the honey that crystallized in its bottle, or the raw honey that sets up right away on my sammiches so they don't make a mess in their container before i eat them.


----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. An old time local tells me it's black locust. I intend to do all the culinary things everyone has suggested.
Ain't this a great forum?


----------

